# Swiftwater Rescue Course - Rescue 3 / ACA



## Sawatch Rescue (Apr 17, 2010)

Sawatch Rescue is offering a late August Rescue 3 International and ACA private boater and river guide specific swiftwater rescue course on the Colorado River in Glenwood Springs.

Each having more than 25 years of river rescue experience, our Instructors specialize in teaching rescuers to operate safely in high-risk environments. The courses we teach are developed and certified by the global leaders in swiftwater rescue. 

Our comprehensive rescue courses put the emphasis on identifying risks, self-rescue and low-risk options for self-rescue and rescuing others. We offer competitive pricing and exceptional customer service.

We are currently taking reservations for the following course:

• August 29-31 River Rescue Certification - Pro (RRC-Pro) / Whitewater Rescue Technician (WRT) hosted by Whitewater LLC, Glenwood Springs, CO 

The course dates and information are also available at: Rescue 3 International and the American Canoe Association.

For questions, additional information or to reserve your space on a course, email us at [email protected] or call at 970-368-3255 

Please contact us to register or if you have any questions!


----------

